# Σεμινάριο Μετάφρασης Παιδικής Λογοτεχνίας στη meta|φραση (από 11/11/11)



## diceman (Oct 23, 2011)

*Μετάφραση Παιδικής Λογοτεχνίας*

Έναρξη: *11/11/11*
Γλώσσες εργασίας: *Αγγλικά / Ελληνικά*
Διάρκεια: *18 ώρες*
Μαθήματα: *Παρασκευή, 7-10 μ.μ.*
Εισηγήτρια: *Μαρία Αγγελίδου*

Το παιδικό βιβλίο είναι ένας κόσμος ξεχωριστός. Και η μετάφρασή του αποτελεί ιδιαίτερη διαδικασία: δημιουργική και, κυρίως, διερευνητική προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις. Παρακολουθώντας το σεμινάριο Μετάφρασης Παιδικής Λογοτεχνίας, θα έχετε την ευκαιρία να ανακαλύψετε τον κόσμο αυτό με την καθοδήγηση της βραβευμένης μεταφράστριας και συγγραφέως παιδικών βιβλίων Μαρίας Αγγελίδου. Θα γνωρίσετε τα διαφορετικά είδη παιδικών βιβλίων και θα σχολιάσετε τα γνωρίσματά τους, θα εξετάσετε τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζουν στην απόδοσή τους και θα εξασκηθείτε στη μετάφραση χαρακτηριστικών αποσπασμάτων.

Στόχος του σεμιναρίου είναι να παρουσιάσει στους συμμετέχοντες τις ιδιαιτερότητες του παιδικού βιβλίου καθώς και τους τρόπους αντιμετώπισης των κύριων μεταφραστικών προβλημάτων του.

*Γλωσσικός συνδυασμός*:
Αγγλικά προς Ελληνικά.

*Δομή*:
Έξι 3ωρα μαθήματα.

*Καλύπτονται τα εξής*:
— εισαγωγή στα είδη παιδικού βιβλίου
— ανάλυση του λόγου στο παιδικό βιβλίο
— είδη πιστότητας στη μετάφραση παιδικής λογοτεχνίας
— ο ρόλος της εικονογράφησης
— παρουσίαση μεταφραστικών προβλημάτων και σχολιασμός του τρόπου επίλυσής τους
— πρακτική εξάσκηση με μετάφραση χαρακτηριστικών αποσπασμάτων

*Προϋποθέσεις εγγραφής*:
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά την Αγγλική (κάτοχοι Proficiency, φοιτητές ή απόφοιτοι Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας κ.λπ.). Επιθυμητή αλλά όχι απαραίτητη είναι και η συγγραφική ή μεταφραστική εμπειρία.

*Λίγα λόγια για την εισηγήτρια:*
Η Μαρία Αγγελίδου είναι κάτοχος του πτυχίου Ελληνικής Φιλολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών και του Liz. Phil. I του Πανεπιστημίου Ζυρίχης. Παρακολούθησε επίσης μεταπτυχιακά μαθήματα αρχαίων και μεσαιωνικών ελληνικών, γλωσσολογίας και ιστορίας θρησκειών στα Πανεπιστήμια Ζυρίχης και Κωνστάντζας. Εργάζεται από το 1980 ως επαγγελματίας μεταφράστρια λογοτεχνίας, θεάτρου και παιδικών βιβλίων. Έχει μεταφράσει περισσότερα από 250 βιβλία. Έχει διδάξει λογοτεχνική μετάφραση καθώς και θεωρία της μετάφρασης σε ιδιωτικές σχολές, σεμινάρια και εργαστήρια λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης. Είναι επίσης συγγραφέας παιδικών βιβλίων. 

Επικοινωνήστε με τη Γραμματεία της σχολής για κρατήσεις θέσεων. Τηλέφωνο: 210.36.29.000.


----------



## diceman (Nov 9, 2011)

*Ανακοίνωση*
Σημειώστε τη νέα ημερομηνία έναρξης του σεμιναρίου: Παρασκευή 18/11/2011. 

Επικοινωνήστε με τη Γραμματεία της σχολής για κρατήσεις θέσεων. Τηλέφωνο: 210.36.29.000.


----------

